# Wanted to share this



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Joey showed me what comes in the hotels in China. Lol I'm not sure wether your supposed to feel comforted or question why you would need a gas mask to begin with lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

oh brother. I guess they really fear AI.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's probably to protect the respiratory systems from the solid air they have there.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They wear those because the pollution is sooo unbreathable.With millions of cars and factories you can no longer breath oxygen,just carbon dioxide and other chemicals from the machines.I know I probably shouldn't go here but I am...I'm worried they are going to bring back all those manufacturing jobs and our air will suffer.I already see a difference from living in the country and going to the city.Cincinnati issues air quality reports and tells people to stay indoors.You come back to the country it's 10 degrees cooler and the air is fresher


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That mask can serve multiple purposes: Everything that was already mentioned and CBR defense. Commies are paranoid that we will attack them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's waaaay scary. Gimme country life any day!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah me too. I love NYC but just to visit. Tampa doesn't really have any air polluting industry. But I will bet that prior to all the mass tree removal and laying concrete in Florida, it was probably 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yeah me too. I love NYC but just to visit. Tampa doesn't really have any air polluting industry. But I will bet that prior to all the mass tree removal and laying concrete in Florida, it was probably 10 degrees cooler.


LOL, hurricanes took care of alot of tree removal. Concrete, beats muddy roads any day. There are still places around here that you need 4 wheel drive. Sell you some swamp land in Florida? LOL I used to hear that all the time when I was younger.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> That mask can serve multiple purposes: Everything that was already mentioned and CBR defense. Commies are paranoid that we will attack them.


Not scared enough. You ought to see all the land in Idaho they are buying, among other places.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/KIKAR-Emerge..._UL160_SR152,160_&refRID=NJW9R3EDYWP69G1146ME
http://practicaldisasterplanning.co...irator-60-minutes-fire-smoke-toxic-filter-air


----------

